# How To Fit a Second Leisure Battery. Help Needed Please.



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Want to fit a second leisure battery on the motorhome. Can anyone give me some guidance please, preferably with some added photos. I have the battery , and a dedicated place to site it. which is close to the existing leisure battery, but just short of a bit of guidance as to the wiring. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Would love to help but I think there are a couple of 'guides' on this site dealing with just this. I think Spycal did one with pics.

This might help from Sallytrafic.....................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65110-12-volt-systems.html

Ray.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Tried to send a pm to Spycal, but it is saying no one with this username, any other ideas please.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

frenchfancy said:


> Tried to send a pm to Spycal, but it is saying no one with this username, any other ideas please.


Spykal


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Tried to send a pm to Spycal, but it is saying no one with this username, any other ideas please.


Try Spykal


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> frenchfancy said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to send a pm to Spycal, but it is saying no one with this username, any other ideas please.
> ...


Snap!

And they wonder why we go {offtopic}


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Any way....


Connect positive to positive, negative to negative.

Halfords sell ready made battery leads in various lengths that will do the job.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Want to fit a second leisure battery on the motorhome. Can anyone give me some guidance please, preferably with some added photos. I have the battery , and a dedicated place to site it. which is close to the existing leisure battery, but just short of a bit of guidance as to the wiring. Help would be greatly appreciated.


This is what you need.

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a look >here< it should answer all your questions..

ray.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your help. With the diagrams, and help i have managed to install a new second leisure battery and yes i bought it from the same supplier and it is identical, the existing one was only 12 months old, i also mange to fit the elbow with the tube, bit scary drilling into the floor but i managed it, air a bit blue at times, and the battery weighed a ton. But one for woman power. Thanks guys.


----------

